# Pygmaea BAST 7-88 & Pygmaea (common strain) spathes



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

BAST 7-88 on the left, and the common strain on the right. All three spathes opened up three days apart. This is the third time the common strain has put up multiple spathes. 

The older leaves on the common aquarium strain acquire grey striping on the leaves; I attempted to photograph this however there are no leaves left on the plant (see below).

On two separate occasions I have attempted to place these plants together in the same tank. Both times I discovered the plants are extremely allelopathic to each other. They are both recovering, back in their original tanks after having both melted to the rhizome.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice to see it spreading.


----------

